# Makeup Artist w/Bad Makeup!



## Macnarsandlove (Sep 6, 2007)

About a month ago I went to my local mac counter and I was shocked to see a ma there with horrible makeup. I know she was new but sheez. She had the obvious unblended white highlight (for more info see makeup crimes by woc thread). I really didn't feel like buying anything from her but so I went back a couple days later and to my surprise she had no makeup on. Not a stich of lipgloss even. I was throughly discusted cause it makes no sense why the counter manager would bring someone in that looks like she rolled in out of bed late and "f*ck it just I dont feel like it". She looked like a hobo from her uncombed hair to flip flops. Everytime I go in sephora there is always one that is wearing the wrong shade foundation or something. I really dont get it. Isn' t that what gratis is for? I just had to rant beacuse this is truly baffled me. I know everyone has an off day but damn.


----------



## redambition (Sep 6, 2007)

it doesn't matter to me what makeup a make up artist is or isn't wearing... as long as they know what they are talking about and give me good advice. the makeup on their face may not be to my personal liking... but it's not on my face, so therefore isn't my problem.

yep - everyone has their off days, and why shouldn't they? they are human, just like you and i.


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 6, 2007)

Most times when I go in, I feel some of them have too much going on makeup-wise. It doesn't make me run out of the store, or change the way I feel about purchasing from them.  Just because it may not be my personal preference, does not mean it's wrong for them.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 6, 2007)

well they say that when you're in the beauty industry, you have to look like it. i work in a salon but i hardly ever wear makeup...i dont have the time to put it on. but it is a little different, because not every girl who works there wears makeup. i dont think i should have to wear makeup, though...im just an assistant anyways

i think its kinda unacceptable for MA's not to wear makeup though...it doesn't have to be a lot but at least something. everytime i go into MAC, they are wearing heavy makeup. my sister just started working at the body shop and they even told her she has to wear at least 6 things that they sell.

i remember one time i went into MAC and the girl who was helping us had an attitude..like she was better than me. I just laughed though, because her makeup sucked and the face chart she was working on sucked too (lol...im not talking about every mac artist...mainly just her)

i don't really care though. i will buy what i want and if you can help me, then great. if not i guess ill just find someone who can. I saw agirl working at sephora once and she wasn't wearing any makeup, and she had her hair in a really sloppy ponytail. she looked horrible i was surprised.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 6, 2007)

I do believe in a m/u industry you should wear m/up.  You have all the samples and displays in the world right in front of you at your disposal.  Some people really just don't get application or color selection.  I have seen that 1st hand.  I usually start to put m/u on them.  i do this by  showing them color combos and say, "Hey, this would really look great on you." Weird, but true.  They are usually very grateful for the help and look a lot better.  I can't help it.  I do this to customers too.  I LOVE m/up.  I love getting asked for help too.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah, if your a makeup artist you should wear makeup imo, because people are more likelly to trust what you're talking about & want to get help from you if they see you actually know what youre doing.

& im not saying that girl didnt know what she was doing but i think people would be more likely to trust a MUA wearing MU


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree that everyone has their off days, but when you work somewhere where you are presenting an image(and trying to sell that image) i feel that you need to look the part if you're going to try and help someone out or sell them a product. Like CantAffordMac said, it doesn't have to be much but something. It's the same as going to a hair salon and the stylist has jacked up hair...it makes you feel a little iffy about letting them do your hair or taking advice from them. 
Yes, they may know exactly what they are talking about and be able to do something fab with your hair/makeup but it looks more professional if you present yourself in a certain way so no one even has to guess about how you do your work.


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 6, 2007)

For some odd reason, I get irritated when I see mac mua's wearing horrible makeup. I'm still very bitter over the interview that I didn't get.. like 2 years ago. lol..


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 6, 2007)

My only thing is that all the MAs at my counter wear caked on foundation, it's really really unnatural, like if you drag your nail across their face, it'll leave a trench.
I don't like that.
I don't like 4656846549879854879876574 colors on my eye at the same time, I don't like fluidliner+power Kohls+4 coats of mascara. It's just not my look. There are a lot of girls who rock it, but it's not for me...and generally, I have to tell the MA that I don't want the shellac look (as I call it), and she gets it.


This reminds me, I went to MAC today and found out my fave MA has moved on. BOOOO!


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Sep 7, 2007)

I just don't understand why she wouldn't wear makeup at all.  People simply checking out the stuff you are wearing is the best way to make a sale!


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 7, 2007)

i worked for coach for many many years, granted it is not the same, but that's when i started really understanding the concept of selling an image, a brand, a look, not just a product. anywho, i loved it there. and i love my mac store! i was actually shocked when i read this thread because the ma's at my mac store are always ultra fab, not a HAIR out of place and all that. i either go there completely barefaced, or i go in with my makeup "Done". this might be silly but sometimes i actually feel embarrassed if i go in there with like one eyeshadow slapped on or something, although i am trying to stop feeling like that.

i like when all the ma's are done up, it helps me shop. like, for example, the other day me and my bf were perusing through a mac by him and i saw an ma wearing the gentle fume smoke signals quad in such an interesting way (rondelle packed onto the lid and blended out without a highlight, and the rest of the blues concentrated in the crease) and now i'm wondering if i could pull it off (since i was close to her complexion and thought i could never!).

i'm such a babbler. =-P


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, Bobbi Brown has always looked plain and unmade up to me in some photos I had seen. I realize that her look is natural but I think it really does look like she has nothing on in a bad way.

I think when it comes to selling makeup (or sales in any department store), you're supposed to fit into a polished image.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 7, 2007)

if she had gorgeous skin, she may have been flaunting it by not wearing makeup. i know if i saw an ma not wearing any makeup and she had flawless skin, i'd be tripping over myself to buy whatever products (which in her case, i'm sure is mac) she was using...


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, I think that a MA who does not have on the right foundation should not be helping me.  I do not mind them wearing "50-11" different e/s and blushes because I know they are there to sell product.  I have a heard enough time trying to find the right foundation that someone who cannot find his or her own subtle match is useless to me.


----------



## ms.marymac (Sep 9, 2007)

Give her time, eventually she'll get it together.  She'll have to.  

It's funny, I remember when Naturally Eccentric came out, I wore the lighter quad to work one weekend.  I did every thing I could to make the colors look good but those colors washed me out.  Later that day a customer complained that I didn't have any makeup on.  I had what I was told to put on, it's just that those colors did not suit me AT ALL. I was so embarrassed.


----------



## Dizzy (Sep 9, 2007)

It might take some time, but she'll probably start wearing better and more makeup as time goes on.

I work in a salon, and although it's not the same as a m/u counter, it's the same industry.  Sometimes with the new people it takes them a bit to realize that you are a reflection of your work, so you need to not only make your client look good, but you need to look good too.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 9, 2007)

If i saw a M/A wear no makeup i would be put off too. All the girls at the counter where i go always look amazing, all of them have flawless skin but there is one girl who has the most perfect/airbrushed looking skin ive seen in my life - i nearly jumped out of my skin when i first looked at her because its soo perfect and her eyebrows are gorgeous and perfect too, she looks very natural but i can tell shes wearing at least some makeup and she always makes me feel comfortable because when a M/A serves me whos wearing tonnes of makeup i feel abit uncomfortable because im hardly wearing anything and feels like they could be critisizing me when i walk off like "why is she buying makeup when shes wearing natural makeup?" i know they wouldnt though but it feels like that sometimes. If i worked in the makeup industry i would deffo wear makeup but if i was a freelance M/A i probably wouldnt bother because i'd be too busy working on other people than worrying about what my foundations looking like.

I even hate it when i walk into a store and most of the girls dont even know how to apply makeup - they look orange, their eyeliner is way too thick, their mascara is clumped. 
I do have alot of respect for people who can pull off wearing alot of makeup and some days not wear any at all and look confident.


----------



## claresauntie (Sep 9, 2007)

MAC artists have to wear makeup to work- no exceptions. 

I wonder if her makeup was so bad that someone else at the counter had talked her into letting them "practice" on her (and give her some tips as they "practiced"?). You may have caught her after she took the makeup off but before the "lesson" started.


----------



## ZoeFerret (Sep 9, 2007)

I would a bit put off too but a MAC MA not wearing ANY make up- at least wear something! It's almost like a hair stylist that didn't fix their hair to work- not good. I wonder who she's friends with? ( To work for MAC would be like a dream to me. ) Oh well....


----------

